

Chess champion feels chess will outlast League of Legends, eSports - Impossible
http://www.polygon.com/2013/12/27/5247834/chess-champion-feels-chess-will-outlast-league-of-legends-esports

======
claudius
The title seems to imply that Kasparov said chess would outlast ‘eSports’ as a
whole, when he only appears to have said that it will outlast every individual
video game – and judging from history, that appears to be trivially true.

